# even the cheapest one



## Jagorr

Hei!
Haluan sanoa sellaista:

T_akkini on niin nuhruinen, että ihan mikä vain uusi takki kelpaisi_, *myös halvin*.
, puuttuuko tästä jotain? Onko se luonnollista? Voiko sanoa myös näin:

.., myös se halvin.
.., halvinkin.
? Tai joku muu tapa?


----------



## Forkka

Jagorr said:


> T_akkini on niin nuhruinen, että ihan mikä vain uusi takki kelpaisi_, *myös halvin*.



Tämä on oikein. Jotkut korvaisivat_ vain_-sanan sanalla _tahansa_.



> .., myös se halvin.



Tämäkin on hyvin luontevaa kieltä.



> .., halvinkin.



Tämäkin on oikein, mutta tätä käyttäessä jättäisin pois sanan _myös_.


----------



## Jagorr

En uskonut, että kaikki voisi olla oikea. Sitten täytyy kysyä lisäkysymys: voiko käyttää kaikki nämä tavat formaalissa tilanteessa?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Jagorr said:


> En uskonut, että kaikki voisi olla oikea. Sitten täytyy kysyä lisäkysymys: voiko käyttää kaikki nämä tavat formaalissa tilanteessa?


"Kelpaavatko kaikki nämä tavat myös muodollisissa yhteyksissä?"
Kyllä.


----------



## Jagorr

Kiitos @Forkka ja @Grumpy Old Man


----------

